# LG TV wont start, not the capacitors (I think) 47LG5010



## FredrikJE (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi!

A few weeks ago I bought a used, broken LG TV. The dude who sold me the TV told me that he had never opened it, but I think he had, there where screws missing inside the TV... I got it cheap and didnt want to mess about, so I played along.

Anyway, my inital thought was that the capacitors where broken, but upon inspection I found that they where within their margin... I think however that the fault is in the power supply, which doesnt seem to give any voltage on some connections.

The problem with the TV: upon start the screen lits up, and the LED-indicator starts to blink. There is no crack in the display, nor anything else I can see. A usual capacitor-problem according to me.

Do you know of any other troubleshooting ideas? How should the PSU supply voltage i.e, what voltages on wich ”port”? 

Photo of the PSU.

I would very much appreciate all help!
Best regards, Fredrik


----------

